# Assigning IP numbers by DHCP server is stopped



## JohnP62 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi,

We have a SBS2011 server who is performing perfect for over a year. Suddenly last week clients are losing their connection.
It seems that the DHCP server is not distributing IP adresses any more. I have shut down the server and restarted it, stil no IP adresses distributed.
The DHCP services are started without any comment. I have checked the DHCP-scope, it seems OK and is active. 
The only system that works is the TS, this system has a fixed IP setting. There are no other DHCP server active in the network.

DHCP-scope : 192.168.16.1  192.168.16.254
Excluded : 192.168.16.1  192.168.16.9 and 192.168.16.200  192.168.16.250

Fixed IP adresses
SBS 2011 server : 192.168.16.2
TS server 2003 : 192.168.16.3
ISP Router : 192.168.16.5
Printer : 192.168.16.200

The last updates have been installed about 5 weeks ago, after that everything was working perfect. 
Since then there are no updates are other software installed, as far as we know. Autoupdate = off.

Does anyone have any idea what could be going on here?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Anything in the logs?


----------



## JohnP62 (Jan 7, 2013)

srhoades said:


> Anything in the logs?


Nothing about DHCP or LAN.


----------



## JohnP62 (Jan 7, 2013)

At this time i have solved the DHCP problem as it seems. 
But there is another problem caused by the dhcp problem. 
Exchange is not running because there is a problem with the network enviroment.
By running the wizzard for internet & mail there is at the end of the wizzard an error message.
The wizzard could not be completed because of an exchange error, please run wizzard again.
and here i get in a loop.
The logs tell me dat the wizzard is aborted due to an IP Failure for internet/exchange.

Has anyone had this problem previously had at hand? and what was / is the solution


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Have you changed the server IP or the router IP since the server was first setup?


----------



## JohnP62 (Jan 7, 2013)

srhoades said:


> Have you changed the server IP or the router IP since the server was first setup?


No, IP on the server and in the router are still the same. 
The configuration is as stated in the previous post.


----------

